# Getting a 2.5 gallon fish tank. Betta fish theme ideas?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I have decided to upgrade my betta's 1 gallon tank to a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium. I'll be getting the kit which comes with an acrylic bowfront tank, Mini Bow filter cartridge, full lighted hood, water conditioner and fish food flakes. My betta fish is a royal blue veil tail male betta. The gravel he currently has won't be enough for his new tank. I would post a pic but my camera is broken. I would like to know how I should theme his tank. So any ideas?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! He'll love his new home. Lakitu did when I upp'ed him from a 1g to 2.5g 
My bf thought bright orange gravel looked the best with him bc he was also royal blue (like yours I assume). And he was right, the orange gravel and blue fish looked awesome but there's not really much natural decor you can suit to the gravel. 
I swapped it out for black gravel. Now that's all I'll use. Their colors just POP and so does green plants and even ghost shrimp.

To me, theme comes after the gravel. What kind of floor do you want? Sand? gravel? Soil??


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll probably be using gravel. What colors do you think will look best with my betta?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it would be black gravel or sand. It shows his blue color more.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Black makes them pop more, but the natural brown is just so relaxing to look at IMO.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok so I'll probably get the black gravel. What kinds of decor looks good with black gravel?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Whatever decorations that you like. Personally I like live plants and perhaps a cave or two. But that's just me. There are some really easy plants that would be great


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

ok. Thanks. Actually I have decided to use a large kritter keeper to save money. I added prices together of the tank, gravel, and decor. With everything it was going to be at least $61. With the price of the kritter keeper I'll be saving at least $38. As I was looking at some other threads I found one that someone used wrapping paper as a background. So I might do that as well. As of right now I'm leaving on friday to go on a 10 day trip and when I get back the tuesday after I get back I'll be visting my grandparents house for a week. When I find the time to get all this I'll post a photo of it when it's decorated and finished.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

i found that the bulb that comes with this minibow runs the tank hot; so i tried a compact flourescent (@ $3.00 at walmart and it is the answer --- plus better light! Enjoy your minibow - - I think it is one of the best desktop tanks available.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well unfortunently my mom will not let me get a bigger tank even if I use my own money. So I have decided to just do a complete makeover of his current tank. I'll change the gravel he currently has to black gravel, keep his current cave, add a tiny fake plant, and add a no swimming sign. I hope the change in his environment will keep him from getting bored.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw shucks. Well you can still do lots with a 1g! Get a java fern or anubias or moss ball for plants. The black gravel will make the colors of the plants and the fish just pop!


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Where can I get a java fern, anubuas, or a moss ball?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

There are places online you can get them or most pet stores, they usually carry them too.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I know moss balls are much much cheaper on ebay. I shop with aquaticmagic but I hear they're not always truthful at the borders. I have not had a problem yet but I really love the service there


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

OK. I think I'll order them online if my local pet store does not have them.


----------

